# Crew Resources



## bighorngc (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello!

Bighorn General Contractors (https://www.bighorngc.com) needs crews/individuals for ongoing big projects in NC, TX, FL, and CO. Please feel free to call us at 817-952-5422 or reply with any resources that can help.

Thank you for your time!


----------

